# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  Declaration on Principles of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations

## سالي جمعة

[align=center] *Declaration on Principles    of International Law Concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States    in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations, G.A. res. 2625, Annex,    25 UN GAOR, Supp. (No. 28), U.N. Doc. A/5217 at 121 (1970).*[/align]
* 
* [align=left] 





  The General Assembly, 

_Recalling_ its resolutions 1815 (XVII) of 18 December 1962, 1966 (XVIII)    of 16 December 1963, 2103 (XX) of 20 December 1965, 2181 (XXI) of 12 December    1966, 2327 (XXII) of 18 December 1967, 2463 (XXIII) of 20 December 1968 and    2533 (XXIV) of 8 December 1969, in which it affirmed the importance of the progressive    development and codification of the principles of international law concerning    friendly relations and co-operation among States,

_Having considered_ the report of the Special Committee on Principles    of International Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States,    which met in Geneva from 31 March to 1 May 1970,

_Emphasizing_ the paramount importance of the Charter of the United    Nations for the maintenance of international peace and security and for the    development of Friendly relations and Co-operation among States, Deeply convinced    that the adoption of the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning    Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter    of the United Nations on the occasion of the twenty-fifth anniversary of the    United Nations would contribute to the strengthening of world peace and constitute    a landmark in the development of international law and of relations among States,    in promoting the rule of law among nations and particularly the universal application    of the principles embodied in the Charter,

_Considering_ the desirability of the wide dissemination of the text    of the Declaration,

1. Approves the Declaration on Principles of International Law concerning Friendly    Relations and Co-operation among States in accordance with the Charter of the    United Nations, the text of which is annexed to the present resolution;

2. Expresses its appreciation to the Special Committee on Principles of International    Law concerning Friendly Relations and Co-operation among States for its work    resulting in the elaboration of the Declaration;

3. Recommends that all efforts be made so that the Declaration becomes generally    known.

1883rd plenary meeting, 24 October 1970

ANNEX

DECLARATION ON PRINCIPLES OF INTERNATIONAL LAW CONCERNING FRIENDLY RELATIONS    AND CO-OPERATION AMONG STATES IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE CHARTER OF THE UNITED NATIONS

PREAMBLE

The General Assembly,

Reaffirming in the terms of the Charter of the United Nations that the maintenance    of international peace and security and the development of friendly relations    and co-operation between nations are among the fundamental purposes of the United    Nations,

Recalling that the peoples of the United Nations are determined to practise    tolerance and live together in peace with one another as good neighbours,

Bearing in mind the importance of maintaining and strengthening international    peace founded upon freedom, equality, justice and respect for fundamental human    rights and of developing friendly relations among nations irrespective of their    political, economic and social systems or the levels of their development,

Bearing in mind also the paramount importance of the Charter of the United    Nations in the promotion of the rule of law among nations,

Considering that the faithful observance of the principles of international    law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States and the fulfillment    in good faith of the obligations assumed by States, in accordance with the Charter,    is of the greatest importance for the maintenance of international peace and    security and for the implementation of the other purposes of the United Nations,

Noting that the great political, economic and social changes and scientific    progress which have taken place in the world since the adoption of the Charter    give increased importance to these principles and to the need for their more    effective application in the conduct of States wherever carried on,

Recalling the established principle that outer space, including the Moon and    other celestial bodies, is not subject to national appropriation by claim of    sovereignty, by means of use or occupation, or by any other means, and mindful    of the fact that consideration is being given in the United Nations to the question    of establishing other appropriate provisions similarly inspired,

Convinced that the strict observance by States of the obligation not to intervene    in the affairs of any other State is an essential condition to ensure that nations    live together in peace with one another, since the practice of any form of intervention    not only violates the spirit and letter of the Charter, but also leads to the    creation of situations which threaten international peace and security,

Recalling the duty of States to refrain in their international relations from    military, political, economic or any other form of coercion aimed against the    political independence or territorial integrity of any State,

Considering it essential that all States shall refrain in their international    relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity    or political independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent    with the purposes of the United Nations,

Considering it equally essential that all States shall settle their international    disputes by peaceful means in accordance with the Charter,

Reaffirming, in accordance with the Charter, the basic importance of sovereign    equality and stressing that the purposes of the United Nations can be implemented    only if States enjoy sovereign equality and comply fully with the requirements    of this principle in their international relations,

Convinced that the subjection of peoples to alien subjugation, domination and    exploitation constitutes a major obstacle to the promotion of international    peace and security, Convinced that the principle of equal rights and self-determination    of peoples constitutes a significant contribution to contemporary international    law, and that its effective application is of paramount importance for the promotion    of friendly relations among States, based on respect for the principle of sovereign    equality,

Convinced in consequence that any attempt aimed at the partial or total disruption    of the national unity and territorial integrity of a State or country or at    its political independence is incompatible with the purposes and principles    of the Charter,

Considering the provisions of the Charter as a whole and taking into account    the role of relevant resolutions adopted by the competent organs of the United    Nations relating to the content of the principles,

Considering that the progressive development and codification of the following    principles:

(a) The principle that States shall refrain in their international relations    from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political    independence of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes    of the United Nations,

(b) The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by    peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice    are not endangered,

(c) The duty not to intervene in matters within the domestic jurisdiction of    any State, in accordance with the Charter,

(d) The duty of States to co-operate with one another in accordance with the    Charter,

(e) The principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples,

(f) The principle of sovereign equality of States,

(g) The principle that States shall fulfil in good faith the obligations assumed    by them in accordance with the Charter,

so as to secure their more effective application within the international community,    would promote the realization of the purposes of the United Nations,

Having considered the principles of international law relating to friendly    relations and co-operation among States,

1. Solemnly proclaims the following principles:

The principle that States shall refrain in their international ~ relations    from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political    independence of any State or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes    of the United Nations

Every State has the duty to refrain in its international relations from the    threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence    of any State, or in any other manner inconsistent with the purposes of the United    Nations. Such a threat or use of force constitutes a violation of international    law and the Charter of the United Nations and shall never be employed as a means    of settling international issues.

A war of aggression constitutes a crime against the peace, for which there    is responsibility under international law.

In accordance with the purposes and principles of the United Nations, States    have the duty to refrain from propaganda for wars of aggression.

Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate    the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving    international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning    frontiers of States.

Every State likewise has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force    to violate international lines of demarcation, such as armistice lines, established    by or pursuant to an international agreement to which it is a party or which    it is otherwise bound to respect. Nothing in the foregoing shall be construed    as prejudicing the positions of the parties concerned with regard to the status    and effects of such lines under their special regimes or as affecting their    temporary character.

States have a duty to refrain from acts of reprisal involving the use of force.

Every State has the duty to refrain from any forcible action which deprives    peoples referred to in the elaboration of the principle of equal rights and    self-determination of their right to self-determination and freedom and independence.

Every State has the duty to refrain from organizing or encouraging the organization    of irregular forces or armed bands including mercenaries, for incursion into    the territory of another State.

Every State has the duty to refrain from organizing, instigating, assisting    or participating in acts of civil strife or terrorist acts in another State    or acquiescing in organized activities within its territory directed towards    the commission of such acts, when the acts referred to in the present paragraph    involve a threat or use of force.

The territory of a State shall not be the object of military occupation resulting    from the use of force in contravention of the provisions of the Charter. The    territory of a State shall not be the object of acquisition by another State    resulting from the threat or use of force. No territorial acquisition resulting    from the threat or use of force shall be recognized as legal. Nothing in the    foregoing shall be construed as affecting:

(a) Provisions of the Charter or any international agreement prior to the Charter    regime and valid under international law; or

(b) The powers of the Security Council under the Charter.

All States shall pursue in good faith negotiations for the early conclusion    of a universal treaty on general and complete disarmament under effective international    control and strive to adopt appropriate measures to reduce international tensions    and strengthen confidence among States.

All States shall comply in good faith with their obligations under the generally    recognized principles and rules of international law with respect to the maintenance    of international peace and security, and shall endeavour to make the United    Nations security system based on the Charter more effective.

Nothing in the foregoing paragraphs shall be construed as enlarging or diminishing    in any way the scope of the provisions of the Charter concerning cases in which    the use of force is lawful.

The principle that States shall settle their international disputes by peaceful    means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are    not endangered

Every State shall settle its international disputes with other States by peaceful    means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are    not endangered.

States shall accordingly seek early and just settlement of their international    disputes by negotiation, inquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial    settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements or other peaceful means    of their choice. In seeking such a settlement the parties shall agree upon such    peaceful means as may be appropriate to the circumstances and nature of the    dispute.

The parties to a dispute have the duty, in the event of failure to reach a    solution by any one of the above peaceful means, to continue to seek a settlement    of the dispute by other peaceful means agreed upon by them.

States parties to an international dispute, as well as other States shall refrain    from any action which may aggravate the Situation so as to endanger the maintenance    of international peace and security, and shall act in accordance with the purposes    and principles of the United Nations.

International disputes shall be settled on the basis of the Sovereign equality    of States and in accordance with the Principle of free choice of means. Recourse    to, or acceptance of, a settlement procedure freely agreed to by States with    regard to existing or future disputes to which they are parties shall not be    regarded as incompatible with sovereign equality.

Nothing in the foregoing paragraphs prejudices or derogates from the applicable    provisions of the Charter, in particular those relating to the pacific settlement    of international disputes.

The principle concerning the duty not to intervene in matters within the domestic    jurisdiction of any State, in accordance with the Charter

No State or group of States has the right to intervene, directly or indirectly,    for any reason whatever, in the internal or external affairs of any other State.    Consequently, armed intervention and all other forms of interference or attempted    threats against the personality of the State or against its political, economic    and cultural elements, are in violation of international law.

No State may use or encourage the use of economic political or any other type    of measures to coerce another State in order to obtain from it the subordination    of the exercise of its sovereign rights and to secure from it advantages of    any kind. Also, no State shall organize, assist, foment, finance, incite or    tolerate subversive, terrorist or armed activities directed towards the violent    overthrow of the regime of another State, or interfere in civil strife in another    State.

The use of force to deprive peoples of their national identity constitutes    a violation of their inalienable rights and of the principle of non-intervention.

Every State has an inalienable right to choose its political, economic, social    and cultural systems, without interference in any form by another State.

Nothing in the foregoing paragraphs shall be construed as reflecting the relevant    provisions of the Charter relating to the maintenance of international peace    and security.

The duty of States to co-operate with one another in accordance with the Charter

States have the duty to co-operate with one another, irrespective of the differences    in their political, economic and social systems, in the various spheres of international    relations, in order to maintain international peace and security and to promote    international economic stability and progress, the general welfare of nations    and international co-operation free from discrimination based on such differences.

To this end:

(a) States shall co-operate with other States in the maintenance of international    peace and security;

(b) States shall co-operate in the promotion of universal respect for, and    observance of, human rights and fundamental freedoms for all, and in the elimination    of all forms of racial discrimination and all forms of religious intolerance;

(c) States shall conduct their international relations in the economic, social,    cultural, technical and trade fields in accordance with the principles of sovereign    equality and non-intervention;

(d) States Members of the United Nations have the duty to take joint and separate    action in co-operation with the United Nations in accordance with the relevant    provisions of the Charter.

States should co-operate in the economic, social and cultural fields as well    as in the field of science and technology and for the promotion of international    cultural and educational progress. States should co-operate in the promotion    of economic growth throughout the world, especially that of the developing countries.

The principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples

By virtue of the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples    enshrined in the Charter of the United Nations, all peoples have the right freely    to determine, without external interference, their political status and to pursue    their economic, social and cultural development, and every State has the duty    to respect this right in accordance with the provisions of the Charter.

Every State has the duty to promote, through joint and separate action, realization    of the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, in accordance    with the provisions of the Charter, and to render assistance to the United Nations    in carrying out the responsibilities entrusted to it by the Charter regarding    the implementation of the principle, in order:

(a) To promote friendly relations and co-operation among States; and

(b) To bring a speedy end to colonialism, having due regard to the freely expressed    will of the peoples concerned;

and bearing in mind that subjection of peoples to alien subjugation, domination    and exploitation constitutes a violation of the principle, as well as a denial    of fundamental human rights, and is contrary to the Charter.

Every State has the duty to promote through joint and separate action universal    respect for and observance of human rights and fundamental freedoms in accordance    with the Charter.

The establishment of a sovereign and independent State, the free association    or integration with an independent State or the emergence into any other political    status freely determined by a people constitute modes of implementing the right    of self-determination by that people.

Every State has the duty to refrain from any forcible action which deprives    peoples referred to above in the elaboration of the present principle of their    right to self-determination and freedom and independence. In their actions against,    and resistance to, such forcible action in pursuit of the exercise of their    right to self-determination, such peoples are entitled to seek and to receive    support in accordance with the purposes and principles of the Charter.

The territory of a colony or other Non-Self-Governing Territory has, under    the Charter, a status separate and distinct from the territory of the State    administering it; and such separate and distinct status under the Charter shall    exist until the people of the colony or Non-Self-Governing Territory have exercised    their right of self-determination in accordance with the Charter, and particularly    its purposes and principles.

Nothing in the foregoing paragraphs shall be construed as authorizing or encouraging    any action which would dismember or impair, totally or in part, the territorial    integrity or political unity of sovereign and independent States conducting    themselves in compliance with the principle of equal rights and self-determination    of peoples as described above and thus possessed of a government representing    the whole people belonging to the territory without distinction as to race,    creed or colour.

Every State shall refrain from any action aimed at the partial or total disruption    of the national unity and territorial integrity of any other State or country.

The principle of sovereign equality of States

All States enjoy sovereign equality. They have equal rights and duties and    are equal members of the international community, notwithstanding differences    of an economic, social, political or other nature.

In particular, sovereign equality includes the following elements:

(a) States are judicially equal;

(b) Each State enjoys the rights inherent in full sovereignty;

(c) Each State has the duty to respect the personality of other States;

(d) The territorial integrity and political independence of the State are inviolable;

(e) Each State has the right freely to choose and develop its political, social,    economic and cultural systems;

(f) Each State has the duty to comply fully and in good faith with its international    obligations and to live in peace with other States.

The principle that States shall fulfil in good faith the obligations assumed    by them in accordance with the Charter-:

Every State has the duty to fulfil in good faith the obligations assumed by    it in accordance with the Charter of the United Nations.

Every State has the duty to fulfil in good faith its obligations under the    generally recognized principles and rules of international law.

Every State has the duty to fulfil in good faith its obligations under international    agreements valid under the generally recognized principles and rules of international    law.

Where obligations arising under international agreements are in conflict with    the obligations of Members of the United Nations under the Charter of the United    Nations, the obligations under the Charter shall prevail.

GENERAL PART

2. Declares that:

In their interpretation and application the above principles are interrelated    and each principle should be construed in the context of the other principles.    Nothing in this Declaration shall be construed as prejudicing in any manner    the provisions of the Charter or the rights and duties of Member States under    the Charter or the rights of peoples under the Charter, taking into account    the elaboration of these rights in this Declaration.;

3. Declares further that: The principles of the Charter which are embodied    in this Declaration constitute basic principles of international law, and consequently    appeals to all States to be guided by these principles in their international    conduct and to develop their mutual relations on the basis of the strict observance    of these principles.[/align]

----------

